# 2k paint (isocyanates) safety



## -AndyH- (Oct 11, 2012)

A rather sad read on here about the dangers of spraying anything containing isocyanates without the correct air-fed breathing apparatus:

http://www.mig-welding.co.uk/forum/threads/2k-safety-leason-learnt.14051/

On a well known auction site, you can buy "2K Disposable Paint Spray Respirator Face Mask" for a nominal amount. I wonder how many people have bought these and use them regularly, thinking they are protected?

It does surprise me how there is no control over the sale of two-pack paints containing isocyanates. They really should not be available to DIY-ers.


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

Its a real misconception to how dangerous isocyanates actually are, even a diy'er its not just them who are at risk so is anyone else in the surrounding area ie if your spraying on a housing estate then parents, children, animals, are all at risk aswell. They don't take that into consideration, and as for masks a normal cartridge face mask won't protect you should only be using a an airfed mask. Even when I was spraying cars in a spraybooth biggest mistake from painters was to lift the visor of the mask up straight away, when your supposed to leave it for a couple of minutes let the spray vapour clear then lift it up to lessen exposure to it. 
Exposure to Isocyanate in paint can cause long-term and sometimes life-threatening illness. 

Paint spray mist containing isocyanate may cause or worsen existing asthma. Once people are affected even very low exposure levels to isocyanates can trigger an attack. 

Significant skin contact with isocyanate hardeners may cause dermatitis. 

Paints containing isocyanate (e.g. hexamethylene diisocyanate). are used extensively in Motor Vehicle Repair. Isocyanates are found in most vehicle coatings, even in some ‘water-based' paints. Remember, 'water-based' does not necessarily mean ' isocyanate-free'. 

Every year over 50 sprayers are diagnosed with isocyanate asthma and most have to leave the industry. The HSE recommends that vehicle spray painters undertake biological monitoring for isocyanates annually to check that exposure is being adequately controlled. 

Biological monitoring analyses isocyanate metabolites in the sprayer’s urine, and provides a suitable practical method to check if exposure is occurring. 

A number of insurance companies now require their clients to undertake biological monitoring for isocyanates to show that exposure to isocyanates is being controlled. 

Examples where isocyanates are used in other industries are: 
•production of polyurethane rubbers, foam and other moulded articles (e.g. methylene diphenylene diisocyanate)
•in thermal insulation of buildings, refrigerators and other domestic appliances (e.g. methylene diphenylene diisocyanate)
• in printing and laminating products (e.g. isophorone diisocyanate)
• manufacture of footwear (e.g. toluene diisocyanate, TDI)
•solvent-based and hot melt adhesives (e.g. hexamethylene diisocyanate) 
•stove enamelling. (e.g. hexamethylene diisocyanate) 

Excretion of the isocyanate metabolites from the body means that a urine sample taken at the end of the shift only shows exposure for that shift. Consequently, care should be taken to ensure that sampling is representative. Biological monitoring for isocyanates DOES NOT provide information about a person’s health; it indicates whether exposure to isocyanates is occurring. Isocyanate in the urine does not show the route of exposure. 

Sound Advice Safety & Health Ltd can assist in introducing a biological monitoring for isocyanates programme which includes: 
•Issue of isocyanate biological monitoring kits with employee and manager instructions. 
•Interpretation of laboratory isoyanate analysis and issue of report
•Assistance of re-assessment of control measures 
•Automatic issue of re-test kits for isocyanate testing if appropriate



Will anything else be measured? 

NO! The laboratory will only analyse your sample for isocyanate breakdown products and a substance called creatinine. Creatinine is in everyone’s urine and it is measured to check the sample is urine (and not water) and to adjust the result for a weak or strong sample (depends on how much water, tea etc you have been drinking). The laboratory will NOT analyse your sample for drugs, alcohol, pregnancy, HIV or anything else, only for isocyanates. 

The cost of the service is £58.20 (ex vat) per isocyanate biological monitoring kit. 

To discuss your requirements or to order, please telephone: 01925 838350 

For further information regarding Health Surveillance, visit our main website

Sound Advice Safety & Health Ltd 

Above is from the company we used as I used to every six months have, lung function tests, hearing test, and urine sample tests, which I passed every year and I've been spraying isocyanates for twenty five years. Unlike some who now debilatating asthma through exposure to it and are now sensatized to it.


----------



## XRDAN (Feb 28, 2012)

its one thing selling a 'painters mask' and the user deciding to paint 2k, but there are sellers making claims... 'Field tested with isocyanates' 'offers the user maximum protection without the need for air fed breathing equipment' 

this is more than misleading IMO


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2014)

If your going to ban the sale of 2K paint to all but "professionals" ....what next,you will also have to ban the sale of welders because the risks are equally bad....
http://www.hse.gov.uk/welding/illness.htm
Ban the sale of all electrical cables etc to all except "professionals"....the list would be endless.
Health and Safety is always important,but "professionals" also abuse it


----------



## XRDAN (Feb 28, 2012)

aka.eric said:


> If your going to ban the sale of 2K paint to all but "professionals" ....what next,you will also have to ban the sale of welders because the risks are equally bad....
> http://www.hse.gov.uk/welding/illness.htm
> Ban the sale of all electrical cables etc to all except "professionals"....the list would be endless.
> Health and Safety is always important,but "professionals" also abuse it


erm....?


----------



## supernova-dw (Apr 26, 2014)

aka.eric said:


> If your going to ban the sale of 2K paint to all but "professionals" ....what next,you will also have to ban the sale of welders because the risks are equally bad....
> http://www.hse.gov.uk/welding/illness.htm
> Ban the sale of all electrical cables etc to all except "professionals"....the list would be endless.
> Health and Safety is always important,but "professionals" also abuse it


I agree with you....Many things in life are dangerous but it's up to the individual to calculate the risks and protect themselves accordingly.

On another note I am sure the charcoal filtered face masks must do something as I know countless people who have used them for years with no ill effects, I know the risks involved and am of course not saying don't wear an airfed mask but just stating an observation.


----------



## Rundie (Oct 2, 2007)

Out of interest what's the going rate price wise for an air fed full face mask with breathing hose and belt/regulator (say 3M quality)? I test this stuff day in day out and we have a lab store full of test samples but I've got little or no idea what they are worth.


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2014)

New...
http://www.spraygunsdirect.co.uk/product.php?tid=99&products_id=5809

Used on Ebay...£200


----------



## Rundie (Oct 2, 2007)

Working on some good stuff at the moment, due to be released in September I believe :thumb:


----------



## squiggs (Oct 19, 2009)

Rundie said:


> Working on some good stuff at the moment, due to be released in September I believe :thumb:


Are you subject to the Official Secrets Act


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

squiggs said:


> Are you subject to the Official Secrets Act


He could tell you but then he'd have to kill you.:lol:


----------

